# أصغر آلة تفريز يدوية في العالم



## allfaycal (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم اصغر الة تفريز رأيتها الى حد الان

و اللطيف في الامر ان نظام عملها يدوي و ليس رقمي ؟؟!!!!

طولها 280مم























انظروا الى عملها
​




































*تقبلوا تحياتي
*​


----------



## م وليد خلف (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ديدين (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكور فعلا آلة مشوقة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أبريل 2008)

تحفة رائعة جدا لكن لدي الأصغر منها واحدث .

شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## فيروزسهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا_


----------



## عامر المدحتي (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا غفر الله لك ولوالديك ويفضل ان يوضع شئ معروف الحجم بجانب الماكنه لغرض مقارنة الحجم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات


----------



## موسى القاعود (23 أبريل 2008)

مع الشكر لهذا المجهود وعم لهذه الماكنه للحاجات الدقيقه


----------



## semsemhits (24 أبريل 2008)

شغل جميل و الله
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (26 أبريل 2008)

شكراً علي هذه الالة الجميلة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أبريل 2008)

جمييلة جدا و فعلا صغيرة

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## allfaycal (27 أبريل 2008)

العفو اخوتي 

شكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## حذيفه حمدي (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Fennec82 (26 يوليو 2008)

شكراا اخي....هل ممكن ان نجدها في السوق و ان وجدة كم ثمنها بالدولار و مشكور مسبقا...


----------



## eyt (27 يوليو 2008)

شكراا وجزيت خيرا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (31 يوليو 2008)

والله أنا صارلي أشتغل على الفريزة 10 سنوات ولدي خبرة بها ولم أرى مثل هذه الماكنة حيث أنها تستعمل في النقش على القوالب قوالب الطبع وخصوصا قوالب الذهب بارك الله فيك و أغنيتنا ولاح أدور مثلها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ربيع2010 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه روعه 
مشكور اخى


----------



## ابوعمارالكورتيمي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر لكي أختي الكريمة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت نعرف هى نوعها ايه.....


----------



## ENG. AMD-SY-HPC (10 يناير 2010)

الشكر لك على هذه المشاركة اللطيفة
أرجو أن تعرض لنا أي معلومات عن التروس أو أي دلائل تثبيت أخرى إن وجد
شكراً


----------



## محمدودمسولب (13 فبراير 2010)

اظرف ماكينه رايتها


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انها فعلا اله متطورة وعقلية مبتكره


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (18 فبراير 2010)

بجد حاجه جميله جدا
بس ياريت حد يقولي منين اجيب فريزه ذي الفريزه دي
تحياتي وشكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (3 أغسطس 2010)

اله مدهشه شكرا لك


----------



## Anteer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
موضوع حلو


----------

